# Hapkido Bible?



## Disco (Oct 14, 2003)

Looking for reviews on the Hapkido book written by Marc Tedeschi. Some consider it the new bible (no dis-respect intended), on Hapkido.


----------



## miguksaram (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Looking for reviews on the Hapkido book written by Marc Tedeschi. Some consider it the new bible (no dis-respect intended), on Hapkido. *



It is.   That book is thick...So much so that they sell it seprately as well as one book.  It covers all ranges of combat.  If you are a big time HKD person, I would highly recommend it.  My old instructor had it and it blew my mind on how many techniques it showed.


----------



## greendragon (Oct 14, 2003)

It's a good book, I don't believe it touches Dr. He Young Kimms two Hapkido books though IMHO they are by far the best>
                                                          Michael Tomlinson


----------



## miguksaram (Oct 14, 2003)

I have not had a chance to read that one, but according to GM West, it too is an awsome book and a must have for any MA historian.  (Which for some dumb reason I just haven't gotten around to getting one yet)


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 16, 2003)

Great book.  

Its a high quality product, printed on top grade paper.  The thing weighs a ton.

He covers a lot of techniques and pays tribute to a lot of styles related to HKD...Small Circle jujitsu, etc.

What impresses me the most is the amount of WORK he put into it.  This was clearly a labor of love for the guy.

I'd recommend it to anyone.


SCS


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 16, 2003)

Exellent read!


----------



## x1bueller (Jan 9, 2004)

Should be a part of every Hapkidoists library  (Make Room!!!!)


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 10, 2004)

Actually, if you examine the book objectively its is not the stellar contribution that most folks might consider it. I believe that JAMA did a review of it some months back and they seem to be pretty objective. There are a number of misconceptions regarding lineages, including the assignation of GM Rim as the inheritor of the art. 

I have had a chance to compare and contrast Dr Kimms' books with Tedeschis' book and find Dr. Kimms' writing more objective, better researched and better organized. On the other hand, I can recommend Tedeschis' book over those written by Shaw and Choe as being a more exhaustive treatment of the subject. As far as choosing between the large tome and the collection of smaller manuals, it would seem that at least the small manuals are more portable, yes? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

